# The end of the road....atleast for a while (sorry I'm a really boring writer)



## anywhere_but_here (Jan 11, 2010)

So I hop the highline with my friends whistler (damien), grayse, acorn and karmalita (her dog), colin, and this weird chick brittney. All planning on going to the hobo convention in Iowa. We leave after going to portland from 

seattle to do some spanging, get booze and have an easier hop out spot. Got all of our booze together and took the city bus to the yard. 

After that was pretty uneventful. Its a beautiful trip along the columbia, a pretty pleasant trip, I put my hammock up for most of 
the first day since we were in the middle of nowhere. Acorn kinda bitched at me for it but i told her to politely fuck off. I took it down once we started hitting kelso and spokane so I didn't get us busted. 

Everything was going so smoothly for a while. We were running out of water and brittney was chugging it like a beast. So we ran out of water, booze, and smokes right about the same time. So we get off in Whitefish to re-up and just get stuck there. The money the first couple of days sucked, the cops kicked us out of town for being transients, and brittney was driving us all insane. 

Our luck finally broke when we got invited to sleep in these peoples' back yard. They smoked us a bowl and made us a dank spaghetti dinner. We spange up all our booze money and head back to the hop out spot, but its the wrong one so we spend a night just wasting time and drinking beer thinking there will be another train along soon that we can hop on. This really cool bnsf worker shows up with a 12 pack of pbr and we drink it and he informs us that we're in the wrong spot. So we get completely plastered and pass out for the night. 

In the morning we go to a spot down from where we hopped off a few days before and spend that night waiting for a train, too. None ever showed. So we figured we missed the hobo convention so we made new plans. Me and acorn were going to head back west and our friends were going to go to the east coast. We spanged for the rest of the day and bought beer for them for ride and some for ourselves. A train with ridables finally showed up and they hopped on and took off. 

Me and Acorn finished our beers and walked back to town to spange up more beer. That's when everything started going great and towards a disasterous end.
We were making like 200 bucks a day with a girl a guy and a dog. Free food, dog food, free smokes , fuck anything we wanted. We stayed drunk for like the next for days. I hardly remember it. More than once we woke up cuddling by the railroad tracks with us and the dog with our gear nowhere to be seen and surrounded by empty and alot of full beer bottles. So we'd wake up drink what was left and stumble in search of our gear.

The day we decide to leave we go to the beer store with the remainder of the last day's money and buy a 12 pack of Schlitz tallboys. We stopped to drink a few at some park on the way back to the tracks and that was it. We decided it would be a good idea to find an abandoned squat to go drink beer and cool off in. We found it but it wasn't actually abandoned. It was a guest house that was being remodeled. We kicked in the door drank a couple of beers and were in there for over an hour. Halfway through we decide to take the massive amount of latex paint of all different colors and paint the place. It was colorful and I thought tastefully done. but the cops didn't think so. I had to kick out the window cuz i broke the knob on the way in so i couldn't get it open. I was seen going out the side window going to let acorn out of house and we ran into the cops 20 minutes later and unceremoniously (well on there end. we made a show of it.) arrested us for burglary and criminal mischief. 

Acorn got 2 1/2 months in jail and 3 years probation. I got 3 1/2 months in jail and 3 years on probation. I'm stuck in montana for 3 fucking years and its cold and miserable and it sucks. I live in whitefish most of the time now. I stay by the railroad tracks on most nights and it's starting to drive me insane. I hear and see all these westbound trains leaving for seattle and portland and i just want to be on one of them. It gives me shivers down my spine every time i hear that horn blown. I just want to leave! :banned:


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to read your story, but that font just gave me a killer migraine, so I had to give up 

mike


----------



## NickCofphee (Jan 15, 2010)

mksnowboarder said:


> I want to read your story, but that font just gave me a killer migraine, so I had to give up



I second that. I suggest changing the font so people can read it!


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 15, 2010)

Ouch. I learned my lesson with that shit too; always serve more time and don't get any probation. Try getting off probation early or maybe transferring it.

mike


----------

